# Andrew Rubin and Jon Anderson's "Guitar Concerto"



## andrewrubin (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello friends.
I just made my debut as a composer with the release of the album "Guitar Concerto".

Available on YouTube as a concert video: 




And for listening in high quality on BandCamp: http://andrewrubin.bandcamp.com

Thank you very much.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wonderful , I admire people who dare putting themself on internet, well done.
( If I may give one suggestion: skip the speech.)


----------

